# Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?



## Marco001 (12 November 2008)

In letzter Zeit erhalte ich Werbung eines Auktionshauses namens Tencents.de, wo mir Gutscheine über 200€ und ähnliches Zeugs angeboten werden. Auf der Seite selber sind Auktionen teurer Geräte an 1€ zu finden. Was ist davon zu halten? Ist das evtl. Betrug oder illegaler Handel mit Hehlerware u.ä. oder hat das ganze einen anderen Haken?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (12 November 2008)

*Der Haken an Tencents.de*

Hallo!

Tencents.de ist in meinen Augen Abzocke, man bezahlt für jedes Gebot, daß man abgibt. Für jede 0,10 Euro, die man hochbietet, muß man ein Gebotsrecht kaufen, der Preis für die Gebotsrechte liegt deutlich über den 0,10 Euro (so erinnere ich mich jedenfalls). Es lohnt sich nicht da mitzumachen, zudem gab es in der Vergangenheit immer wieder Manipulationsvorwürfe. Es wird behauptet, daß im Hintergrund per Skript von den Betreibern selbst mitgeboten wird um die Einnahmen zu optimieren.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2008)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

ziemlich eindeutige Beurteilungen bei ciao
tencents.de : Testberichte, Erfahrungen und Meinungen

Googeln Tencents.de - Google-Suche

liefert fast ausschließlich negative Aussagen


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2008)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*



Marco001 schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit erhalte ich Werbung eines Auktionshauses namens Tencents.de


Werbung oder Spam?
Finger weg! - sag jedenfalls ich


----------



## dvill (12 November 2008)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Aus "Wie funtioniert tencents.de?"


> Um Gebote abgeben und Artikel gewinnen zu können, müssen Sie zunächst Ihre persönlichen Daten in der Anmeldung hinterlegen.


Das trifft für mich des Pudels Kern. Man setzt einen Geldbetrag ein und ohne Einfluss der eigenen Geschicklichkeit entscheidet sich zufällig, ob man einen Gewinn macht oder nicht. Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zu Glücksspielen, die sonst eine behördliche Erlaubnis benötigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Tencents.de parallelen zu 1234holsdir.de?*

Hallo

Das neue Auktionshaus 1234holsdir scheint es ganz ähnlich zu halten wie Tencents .

Ein Gebot kostet 0,49 €.

Wird bei einer Auktion  ein Mindestpreis angegeben, muss dieser für den Gewinn einer Auktion erstmal erreicht werden.
Wird der Mindestpreis nicht erreicht bekommt man die Gebote zurück.
Wird der Mindestpreis überschritten und der Artikel von einem Mitglied gewonnen, dann haben alle anderen für nix geboten. (und je Gebot 0,49€ bezahlt)

Dabei ist noch zwischen 0,01€ Auktionen und 0,10€ Auktionen zu unterscheiden.
Dieses Auktionsformat legt fest,um welchen betrag der Preis pro Gebot steigt.

Mit Glück kann man sicherlich ein Schnäppchen machen.
Aber aufgrund der Parallelen zu Tencents wird es einige abschrecken denke ich.
Denn es gibt sehr viele Negativberichte über Tencents,die den Betreibern in einigen Fällen
gar Betrug vorwerfen.
Und für Gebote zahlen zu müssen ist für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium.

Aber Ich will ja nicht alles schlechtreden.
Hat jemand von euch schon positive Erfahrungen machen können?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

ist vom Aufbau wie SWOOPO und erst 1234holsdir ist der  größte Abzocker weil da muß man oder frau erst recht ein:

Mindestbietpreis ERREICHEN = VERKAUFSPREIS siehe Blog dazu:
Swoopo war gestern. Heute ist 1234holsDir.  Verbocktes und Verbloggtes

Ist bei einem Artikel ein Mindestbietpreis hinterlegt, so muss der Auktionspreis am Ende der Auktion minimum dem Mindestbietpreis erreicht haben was zu 99,9% der Auktionen betrifft!
Sollte der Mindestbietpreis bei Auslauf der Auktion nicht erreicht worden sein, so bekommen alle Bieter die bei dieser Auktion mitgeboten haben Ihre eingesetzten Token zu 100% auf Ihr Tokenkonto wieder gut geschrieben wärs glaubt? ich nicht!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Lustiges Bieten die 3te! Abzocke


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Hallo, 

ich hab momentan richtig Probleme mit dem Laden. Ich habe scheinbar nicht aufgepasst und ein Abo dort abgeschlossen und die erste Rechnung bezahlt. Erst im Nachhinein ist mir dies aufgefallen, auf schriftliche Anfragen per Fax reagiert ohnehin niemand. Dann habe ich den Vertrag gekündigt und die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen. Daraufhin wurde abgebucht, was ich zurückgehen lassen habe. Jetzt hab ich die restlichen 2 Monate bezahlt, nachdem man seitens tencents gar nicht reagierte, sondern ständig Mails der Firma avpay.de angeflogen kamen, mit Androhungen, dass man irgendwas unternehmen würde, dass ich bei Ebay & Co. nicht mehr einkaufen könne. Jetzt bestehen die auf die Gebühren bei insgesamt 48,90 Eur Rechnung über 17 Euro. Woraus diese sich zusammensetzen teilt man auf schriftliche Anfrage nicht mit, nur bezahlen soll ich diese. Da ich die Einzugsermächtigung bereits entzogen habe, müsste es doch deren Problem sein, wenn eine RL der Bank Kosten verursacht. Ich seh gar nicht ein, jetzt auch noch Gebühren zu bezahlen. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie es rechtlich ist?!


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Ich kenne die Details dieses Angebots nicht.

Liies Dir mal diesen Artikel durch:
Bestellungen im Internet - Antispam Wiki

Danach müsste beurteilt werden, ob das Angebot schlüssig beschrieben war, ob die Preiskennzeichnung eindeutig war (genaue Konditionen), und ob Dir auch eine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform mindestens per e-mail zugegangen ist.

Des weiteren ist die Frage entscheidend, ob die Kündigung nachweislich erfolgt ist, d.h. ob eine Bestätigung vorliegt, oder ob die Kündigung in einer sicheren Zustellform erfolgt ist.
Eine e-Mail ist z.B. keine sichere Zustellform, der Zugang der Mail kann jederzeit bestritten werden - außer, es wurde in einer Antwort darauf Bezug genommen.

Wenn die Entscheidung allein nicht möglich ist: Rechtsberatung einholen - Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt, und allen Schriftverkehr sowie Ausdrucke von e-mails mitnehmen.

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier nicht leisten.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (31 Juli 2009)

*Swoopo auf Heise.de*

Hallo zusammen,

da hatte jemand vor wenigen Tagen bei Heise online (der Praktikant?) ohne Recherche eine Jubelpressemeldung von Swoopo veröffentlicht. Im Heise-Forum ist daraufhin ein riesiger Proteststurm losgebrochen, ein so dubioses Geschäftsmodell zu belobhuddeln. 

Der Artikel auf Heise online: Online-Auktionshaus Swoopo: Kunde entscheidet über den Zuschlag [Update]
Kritische Diskussion über den Artikel und das Abzocktricks von Swoopo: Online-Auktionshaus Swoopo: Kunde entscheidet über den Zuschlag [Update] | heise resale-Newsforen

Finger weg von allen Plattformen auf denen man "Gebotsrechte" kaufen soll!

Nebelwolf


----------



## webwatcher (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Swoopo auf Heise.de*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> da hatte jemand vor wenigen Tagen bei Heise online (der Praktikant?) ohne Recherche eine Jubelpressemeldung von Swoopo veröffentlicht. Im Heise-Forum ist daraufhin ein riesiger Proteststurm losgebrochen, ein so dubioses Geschäftsmodell zu belobhuddeln.


"Schweinegrippe"legtHeise-Redaktionlahm | Online-AuktionshausSwoopo:Kundeentsch... | heise resale-Newsforen


> Wie soeben bekannt wurde*, ist nahezu die gesamte Redaktion der
> Online-Plattform "heise-resale" durch das sogenannte
> "Schweinegrippe-Virus" lahmgelegt worden. Ernste Folgen zeigte der
> Ausfall der Redakteure vor allem darin, dass nun offenbar die
> ...


gelöscht oder editiert oder wenigstens offiziell kommentiert wurde die Jubelarie bis heute nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2009)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Ich Rindvieh hab mich dort angemeldet. Bin bestimmt nicht der einzige der drauf reingefallen ist. wollt nun mein Account löschen find aber nichts zu diesen Thema bei denen auf der seite!! Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen??


----------



## Marco001 (26 August 2009)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Das sieht aber auch nicht grade Sauber aus:
http://gamerzs.de/
Komische Art des bietens.

Hier ein Werbethread bei Gulli:
http://board.gulli.com/thread/1425943-gamerzsde---einen-pc-fr-1-gewinnen-alles-ist-mglich/


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2009)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Der einzige, der gewinnt, ist der Betreiber.
Man kann nur um 0,10€ bieten. Dies kostes den Bieter aber 0,50€.
D.h., wenn ein Artikel den Preis von 100 erreicht hat, hat der Betreiber schon mal 500€ Gebot-Gebühren + 100€ für den Artikel sicher in der Tasche.
D.h. wenn ich also 100€ ausgebe, dann kann ich den Preis nur um 20€ beeinflussen, mehr nicht.
Gutes Geschäftsmodell. Das ist sogar so gut, dass sie Bargeld(gutscheine) anbieten.
Wie geil, wie dreist.
In einem der Auktionen steht, "500€ Bargeld, zuletzt versteigert für 128,50".
Annahme: 0,50 war der Startpreis.
Für 128€ wurde "geboten". --> 1280 Gebote --> 640€
Dazu kommen die 128,50 Ersteigerungspreis.
Der Betreiber rückt 500€ raus, un nimmt im Gegenzug 768,50€ ein )
Nehmen wir an, der Preis wäre bis 450€ hochgegangen, weil es sehr sehr viele Mitbieter mit jeweils wenig Gesamteinsatz dabei waren.
450€ --> 4500 Gebote --> 2.250€ --> + 450 Preis --> 2700€ Einnahmen!!!!
Ein Gewinn von 2200€!!!!
Ich denke, da sollte mal die Staatsanwaltschaft einen Blick darauf werfen.
Für mich ist das nichts weiter als ein Glücksspiel.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Hallo, also ich war auch mal bei 1234holsdir angemeldet. Zum Glück habe ich mir damals nicht 800 Token gekauft die bei etwas 395 Euro liegen. 

Und mit richtig Bieten hat das ganze auch nicht zutun. Entweder man bietet hoch, bevor die zeit auf 0 ist, oder man wird gleich überboten.
Für mich war es der anschein, als ob Bietagenten das ganze immer hochbieten würden. Sie stellen immer ein Brokergebot und ruckzuck wird immer automatisch dagegen geboten. 
Oder sagen wir mal so, ich bin mir 99,99 % Sicher das das ganze so abläuft. Naja eigentlich nee schlaue Idee die Leute so abzuzocken. Deswegen rate ich euch nur, FINGER WEG VON DIESER PLATTFORM!!!!!!!!!!

Also für mich steht eindeutig fest das das eine reine Abzocker Plattform ist!!


----------



## Marco001 (24 November 2009)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Guter Artikel über diese Maschen bei Computer Bild.


----------



## b_mueller (1 März 2010)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Hehlerware ist das nicht. Man bietet und kann dann für einen anderen Preis kaufen als üblich. Ob sich das lohnt hab ich noch nie probiert.

Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen, dass jemand da so viele Euros raushaut. Wenn ich was kaufen möchte, biete ich doch nicht um den Preis zu sehen. :wall:


----------



## Hamsdi (3 März 2010)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Ich habe gerade mal ein hübsches Beispiel, welche unglaublichen "Schnäppchen" man doch machen kann:

 ( i49.tinypic.com/o544jp.jpg )

Der Bieter hat unglaubliche 825 Gebote für je 0,50 € abgegeben und zahlt nun "günstige" *457,37 €* inkl. Versandkosten.

Das gleiche Notebook findet man aktuell bei idealo.de für *454,15 €* inkl. Versandkosten.

Was für ein Gück, dass dann endlich keine weiteren Gebote mehr eingingen, so hat er wenigstens nicht wesentlich mehr bezahlt als bei einem normalen Kauf.

Bei einem Kaufpreis von 29,97 € liegen in diesem Fall 2997 Gebote vor (0,01 € - Auktion). Das heisst Swoopo kassiert für das Notebook 1528,47 € inkl. Versandkosten. Der Mehr-Gewinn gegenüber dem Online-Händler liegt also bei "nur" 1047,32 €. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Swoopo! :sun:

Ansonsten kann man bei dieser Auktion leider niemandem gratulieren :-?


----------



## nachtschwärmer (4 März 2010)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Habe bei Tencents versuchsweise mal für 10 Euro Gebotsrechte gekauft,d.h. per Vorkasse an die vorgegeben Bankdaten überwiesen.Nach einer Woche waren immer noch keine Gebotsrechte auf meinem eingerichteten tencents Konto verbucht.Nach mehreren E-Mails wurden mir dann 10 Gebotsrechte kulanterweise gutgeschrieben.Zusätzlich auch noch den 200 Euro Gutschein,wovon man am besten sowieso direkt die Finger läßt.Ein Herr Juan Cacares antwortete immer wohin denn das Geld gegangen sei?
Auf die letzten 2 E--Mails erhielt ich dann gar keine Antworten mehr.Meine  10 Euro sind somit weg.
Ich glaube nun wirklich nicht,schon alleine wegen den Zahlungspraktiken nicht(Bankdaten-Geld kommt angeblich nicht an) das es sich hierbei um legale Geschäftsgebahren handelt.
:unzufrieden:


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 März 2010)

*Nachforschungsantrag*

Hallo!

Stelle bei Deiner Bank einen Nachforschungsantrag. Ich habe es schon erlebt, daß Zahlungen zwischen den Banken verschwunden sind, obwohl die Bankdaten stimmten. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2010)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

Bleibt bei E Bay da weiß man was man hat.


----------



## jupp11 (6 März 2010)

*AW: Tencents.de - Was ist davon zu halten?*

ganz bestimmt, nichts  als Ärger  und  die Erpressung über paypal Zahlungen abwickeln zu müssen


----------

